# Strange faucet



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Why would you need a flex neck faucet


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

My girlfriend would love it, She loves singing into a microphone and the whole neighborhood can watch through the window! :vs_music:


In this case no need for a spray to wash the sides of the sink. Can be moved to the side to have room for pots?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Designers and engineers at these faucet companies have to do something during the day to justify their checks.

I could see kids making a big mess with that faucet.

What is the texture of the neck? Looks like that thin "rubbery" coating from the 90s that ends up getting sticky.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Designers and engineers at these faucet companies have to do something during the day to justify their checks.
> 
> I could see kids making a big mess with that faucet.
> 
> What is the texture of the neck? Looks like that thin "rubbery" coating from the 90s that ends up getting sticky.


I’ll check it again tomorrow. It’s a house flip so it’s probably cheap crap designed to look fancy. They hire cheap handymen to install fixtures and toilets and call me for stuff the renovation guys can’t do. 

They had me out last week to repair or replace this wall furnace. He said the renovation guys said they would swap it out but he only trusts me for the heat/air. I look at it and tell him WTF, you can’t have a wall furnace in the bedroom. Fire needs oxygen to burn, it will suck out the oxygen in the room and kill the people. We’re installing a ductless/mini split heat/air system and getting rid of it.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

He also told me to check for water leaks while I’m there as he got a $300 water bill last month. I think I found the vicinity, someone’s got a money pit on their hands. I guess I’ll be jackhammering too.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Is that a natural gas radiant? If it is I've only seen suspended ones.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Tango said:


> Is that a natural gas radiant? If it is I've only seen suspended ones.




natural gas wall heater. vented 

every house and apartment in southern california has one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> natural gas wall heater. vented
> 
> every house and apartment in southern california has one
> 
> ...


And, old ones don't meet the present code.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> natural gas wall heater. vented
> 
> every house and apartment in southern california has one
> 
> ...


Don’t forget the dreaded floor furnace. We’re getting rid of this POS and installing a mini split for the living room also.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here’s the head unit in the room with the wall heater. After I hung it I stepped back and looked at it. Damn it, how did I hang it crooked. Grabbed my level and it’s perfect. The ceiling is crooked making the visuals of my unit look way off.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> natural gas wall heater. vented
> 
> every house and apartment in southern california has one
> 
> ...


My oldest brother has one in his house with a blower in it 
he bought 40 years ago while working with me at my Mentors shop 
had to replace it once and replace the fan but he swears by it to 
keep his house warm in the winter


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> Don’t forget the dreaded floor furnace. We’re getting rid of this POS and installing a mini split for the living room also.


Years ago, I dropped mine into the crawl space and had the hole patched. The patch job was so good, if I didn't know it was once there, I wouldn't be able to find it now. It's still there and will be until the house gets leveled.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> He also told me to check for water leaks while I’m there as he got a $300 water bill last month. I think I found the vicinity, someone’s got a money pit on their hands. I guess I’ll be jackhammering too.


The renovation guys beat me to the reroute. Yes, that's pex running across the roof. I'm sure the drywall spackle they used to seal the roof penetration will hold up as long as the piping.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

There's hack and there's that, makes me sick to my stomach. Seriously if some a$$hole did that to my house they would ________:furious:


Did the owner want cheap or did he get conned?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> Did the owner want cheap or did he get conned?


Both, he wanted me to do it but his house flip partner had the reno guys do it while they were there doing cabinets, drywall, and painting.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Both, he wanted me to do it but his house flip partner had the reno guys do it while they were there doing cabinets, drywall, and painting.


Will you get the job anyway plus the removal of the funny pipes?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> Will you get the job anyway plus the removal of the funny pipes?


I’m not sure. I sent him this screenshot, my pictures and your comment. He was pissed and said he’ll be calling them. We’ll see if they fix it or if they’re fired.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> I’m not sure. I sent him this screenshot, my pictures and your comment. He was pissed and said he’ll be calling them. We’ll see if they fix it or if they’re fired.


Awesome!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Debo you mentioned this is a flip house? Don't worry, that won't fly not even with the home inspector. 
Let the owner know that PEX pipe is not approved for outdoor applications and is not approved for continuous UV exposure. PEX pipe should not be stored in direct sunlight.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Gargalaxy said:


> Debo you mentioned this is a flip house? Don't worry, that won't fly not even with the home inspector.
> Let the owner know that PEX pipe is not approved for outdoor applications and is not approved for continuous UV exposure. PEX pipe should not be stored in direct sunlight.


I told the owner pex’s two worst enemies are UV and rodents and it’s exposed to both.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Tango said:


> My girlfriend would love it, She loves singing into a microphone and the whole neighborhood can watch through the window! :vs_music:
> 
> 
> In this case no need for a spray to wash the sides of the sink. Can be moved to the side to have room for pots?


This is funny for more than a couple reasons!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

5onthefloor said:


> This is funny for more than a couple reasons!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Get your head out of the toilet, I mean gutter!:biggrin:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> Will you get the job anyway plus the removal of the funny pipes?


I got the email yesterday that he wants me to fix it and also a few other things on the house. He said those guys won’t call him back and one of them is possibly in jail on unrelated charges.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> I got the email yesterday that he wants me to fix it and also a few other things on the house. He said those guys won’t call him back and one of them is possibly in jail on unrelated charges.


Nice. It will get you a little more work and a referral for sure.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

The faucet handle/control should be installed on the right side of the faucet, unless the homeowner is left-handed. This being s flip and 95% of ppl are right handed, so the control should be on the right side.
Just my 2cents worth


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Debo22 said:


> Here’s the head unit in the room with the wall heater. After I hung it I stepped back and looked at it. Damn it, how did I hang it crooked. Grabbed my level and it’s perfect. The ceiling is crooked making the visuals of my unit look way off.


 As I always say (I do a *lot* of renovations), "When renovating it's often more important to look good than to actually *be* good." Whenever possible just follow what's there. :smile:


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

chonkie said:


> Designers and engineers at these faucet companies have to do something during the day to justify their checks.
> 
> I could see kids making a big mess with that faucet.
> 
> What is the texture of the neck? Looks like that thin "rubbery" coating from the 90s that ends up getting sticky.



Totally true..
Or too much HGTV!!!


----------

